# Who have you met personally..



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Who have you met in person?? Because of this board I think Ive met a handfull of the coolest folks from PFury. Here are some of the folks:
74RAY, Allen Smith, flexxxn, HOLLYWOOD, Jarakuba, James Y, Kain, Markus408, O snap its Eric, Piranha sav, Worldwide, samurai, sf9er, tecknik, and last but no least, thePACK


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I've met Datman, Insinuasian, and Atlanta Braves Baby.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

nobody...you are all just words to me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Kumbia Queens, Filo, and SMTT...too bad I knew them prior to the board


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I never met any of the other members, I live miles away from most of you guys, however I'm gunna have to go and see Dixons cichlid breeding over in Sunderland one day


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> I never met any of the other members, I live miles away from most of you guys, however I'm gunna have to go and see Dixons cichlid breeding over in Sunderland one day


 Go visit Judazzz


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I never met any of the other members, I live miles away from most of you guys, however I'm gunna have to go and see Dixons cichlid breeding over in Sunderland one day
> ...


 Would that be a good idea??
















Ive seen alot of members pop'in out of the UK.. wonder why you guys dont get together and frolic.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Tinyteeth, Makaveli the Don.....







and Steve-O


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol Judazzz lives in Holland, and you never know I might meet him one day as my sis also lives in Holland and I plan visiting there many more times as I like the relaxed laws there


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Bubba, Reaktion, Pantastic, mikeoway. That is all.









Oh, and hahayournotfunny, which he was banned later on due to unknown reasons. maybe I haven't been around here for a long time.

All cool guys.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD Piranhas, Raptor, The Fishcatcher, Piranha King (wes), Mattias, one other guy from one of the Detroit orders. A lot of great people here.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I've met Thoroughbred, Samurai, Flexxn, KingJeff, Jakuraba, James Y, Kain, ThePack, and Rhomzilla.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I've met hardmouth and Thoroughbred :nod:


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

no one lives near me i was gonna go meet HOLLYWOOD but he didnt pick up my call


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

let see who have i met..

flexxxn, Jarakuba,O snap its Eric,Worldwide, samurai, tecknik, and the grandmaster of shaoling rhomzilla :smile:

oh,yeh one more person Ms.natt ...(in my dreams





















)


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Well coming from the Metro-Detroit area, I have definitely met thefishcatcher, raptor, wallago,dovidan,and a few in pet shops but I don’t remember the screen names…


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

Shred Revoulotion, Jimbo, CoolD, phil.

i think that it.

where are the rest of your canadians?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Where are you in Canada??? My cousin lives in a suburb just out of Toronto


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> Shred Revoulotion


 is he really that weird??


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i talked to him personally a few times, we got alot into deep stuff. he did alot of LSD which has a permanent affect on him but when we got into somethign deep he stuck with it, he'd jump around a bit but mostly hold onto the topic. he is a strange dude, but i respect him, i bet most of the time he was just playing around, cuz whenever he said weird sh*t to me, he would always say he's joking after or something. he does have weird thoughts though.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I've met emjay and shred revolution


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> oh,yeh one more person Ms.natt ...(in my dreams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah, I forgot.. does stalking count?? I would've met Ms. Natt, but she's always either camoflouged hiding behind some bushes, in a tree, or in a neighbors backyard with binoculars.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> oh,yeh one more person Ms.natt ...(in my dreams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was a dream







I thought....







Oh nevermind!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive meet Fishofury and prdemon.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I met zilla, worldwide,thepack,flexxxen,kain,jovons,thoroughbred,smtt,74ray,ms.natt (kinda), and somemore i dont remeber because i dont remeber user name, i remeber real names haha.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> I met zilla, worldwide,thepack,flexxxen,kain,jovons,thoroughbred,smtt,74ray,ms.natt (kinda), and somemore i dont remeber because i dont remeber user name, i remeber real names haha.


 So how did this "kinda" occurance happen?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > I met zilla, worldwide,thepack,flexxxen,kain,jovons,thoroughbred,smtt,74ray,ms.natt (kinda), and somemore i dont remeber because i dont remeber user name, i remeber real names haha.
> ...


 Meeting Dan is like meeting me hahaha. Family connection! BTW: i forgot to mention fish novice


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

and james y


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...










Definitely not by appearance wise...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No one.... :sad:

Living as isolated as in Holland is pretty tough, you know, despite our quote "_relaxed laws_" unquote... They do help, though...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have met hastatus
Kev has met hastatus and hollywood


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> I never met any of the other members, I live miles away from most of you guys, however I'm gunna have to go and see Dixons cichlid breeding over in Sunderland one day


 we will have to get that sorted once the room is full of tanks and fully operational.
i have met spike from glasgow and carl (lophius) from hull


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

whenwickedcomes


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Az the kid, neverlistentome, lahot, cfr3, Clay.

Talked on the phione with Grosse Gurke, Neoplasia, Ms Natt, Rhomzilla, Josh, a few others.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

The Fishcatcher and (briefly) Serrasalmus Collector


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

No one......yet

Don't forget, Mike I know where you live and it's not gonna be the boogie-man youre gonna see tonight









Just messing with you....it's gonna be the boogie-man.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

ive met LaZy :nod:


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i've met physco 1 and tweaked they live near me. very cool guys







.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

No one. I perfer for people not know who I am.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nobody. I live in Iowa nobodys around here


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

phishin06 from a 10 hour drive. i was gonna visit xenon but he's not cool enough =P


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't know about you, but I think it's hard to call the people you meet from here by their real names...like when I'm on the phone, I still call them by their screen name.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

:nod: no one.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I have met Narc from pfish when i picked up his reds and Sundrop Yesterday.


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

I talked on the phone with HOLLYWOOD a couple times, i actually accidentially called him when i was replying to an ad in the paper for a 125g tank and a 6" rhom, complete setup for $150. Heh. Very nice guy.

Oburi


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mpdt said:


> No one. I perfer for people not know who I am.


 Someones being anti-social...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> I don't know about you, but I think it's hard to call the people you meet from here by their real names...like when I'm on the phone, I still call them by their screen name.


 Its weird when people from here call me by my handle on here. So you like being called 14 blast eh??














That must be odd hearing it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

boxer said:


> phishin06 from a 10 hour drive. i was gonna visit xenon but he's not cool enough =P


 your mommy wouldnt let you


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > phishin06 from a 10 hour drive. i was gonna visit xenon but he's not cool enough =P
> ...


 hey hey keep that on a down low


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol Xenons a bad influence!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just jeffandniko


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you seem kind of sad at meeting jeffandniko......like theyre a waste of time lol


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the next time i am in the US i would like to meet some of you then you could add my name to the list that would be impressive.
i will either be in LA or williamsburg VA or maybe florida probably sometime next year though.
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DiXoN said:


> the next time i am in the US i would like to meet some of you then you could add my name to the list that would be impressive.
> i will either be in LA or williamsburg VA or maybe florida probably sometime next year though.
> dixon


 Why Williamsburg VA? I could meet you there.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

Honda99ex and BCollins111900


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> just jeffandniko


 Whats with the sad face??


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

oburi said:


> I talked on the phone with HOLLYWOOD a couple times, i actually accidentially called him when i was replying to an ad in the paper for a 125g tank and a 6" rhom, complete setup for $150. Heh. Very nice guy.
> 
> Oburi


 So that was Hollywood's ad in the paper huh, I almost called on it









I have met Hollywood and Olson, and Kuhndawg, I dont know if Kuhndawg is a member here but he is on other boards


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

met thoroughbred and teckniq, both good guys.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > the next time i am in the US i would like to meet some of you then you could add my name to the list that would be impressive.
> ...


 i have family who live in williamsburg an aunt and uncle who would love for me too come and visit and my cousin is an actress in LA i have been to visit her in 2001 i love LA an amazing place although i would not like to live there.
my planned trip next year is either the states again or india and if it is the states then i will be all over the place VA ,cali and florida with maybe a little stop at vegas so i may get too see a few people from p-fury
dixon


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > DiXoN said:
> ...


 Did I hear you say that during this trip your going to buy a load of P's and get them shipped over here to us guys??


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Well coming from the Metro-Detroit area, I have definitely met thefishcatcher, raptor, wallago,dovidan,and a few in pet shops but I don't remember the screen names&#8230;


 I probley have met alot of you Metro detroit people,
probly though you just do not relize it.

I have been around quite a bit.

Ever go to Savanna exotics? between 1999-2001?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

No offense to my country but dont go to India! I mean some parts like where my family lives it's really nice and some parts are crap if you dont know the language it can be a VERY frustrating country......I have the experience 5 times now


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

CrazyKlown89, if I were to guess, I'd think you are a Sihk. Why? Correct me if I'm wrong, Sihks are warriors (you play football) and the tamils are not.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I havent met anyone here, but I have met josh,dracofish and my fish is you fish's bitch from predatory fish.

I say we plan a new england area get together


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

we should have a BBQ at someones house in socal and drink beers and sh*t


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke. I can't shake this guy... PIRANHNUT (old time pred fisher and good friend)
Ash..Very nice guy. 
Wifenagginboutfish, Stick, Mr. Biggs, and a few other low posters.

And, Ms. Nattereri via phone (sex)


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

only person i met so far was reaktion1...he has an incredible collection of piranhas....


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ive Met With Reaction , Mr Wilson, and Prdemon.
Very Nice P collectors


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> And, Ms. Nattereri via phone (sex)


Call that late again and see what happens!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> No offense to my country but dont go to India! I mean some parts like where my family lives it's really nice and some parts are crap if you dont know the language it can be a VERY frustrating country......I have the experience 5 times now


 it would be GOA if we did go still india but not exactly
dixon


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > And, Ms. Nattereri via phone (sex) :laugh:
> ...


 is that still considered cheating?








ms natt can i ahve ur number?







lmao

ive met technik,james y,king jeff,eric,14 blast, i think thats it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ive met Toffee. In my dreams.


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Havent met anyone yet, anyone from Albuquerque? I wish there was a spot near your names with your locations on them, it would be interesting to read where you are all from


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Serrapygo said:
> ...


 Depends on which perspective your looking at.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 I wanna meet Miss Natt..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> we should have a BBQ at someones house in socal and drink beers and sh*t


 Me, thePACK, and tecknik planned it but something always came up. But we'll be getting a quick get together sometimes.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i see how it is... forgt about me =(


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> tinyteeth said:
> 
> 
> > we should have a BBQ at someones house in socal and drink beers and sh*t
> ...


 we need to hop on it..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I met thePACK but he was way too focused on my ass....made me feel really uncomfortable.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I just met thePACK today...awesome guy!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

SirNathanXXI,BCollins111900(about once or more a week),Jags,Runningmad, and Hannibal


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I just met thePACK today...awesome guy!


 OOOh.. a secret ron de vue. So tell us the details..







Awesome guy meaning in your discription..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I just met thePACK today...awesome guy!
> ...


 Oh shut up Al
















His girl was there







so we had a lot of fun...even if it was cut short


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wow was she hott?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> wow was she hott?


 Now how would I know if his girl is hot!??!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i've met MEANFISH from this board, and 3-4 others from p-fish

btw, I would be down for a new england p-fury get-to-gether, just need a little time to plan.

~Will.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 hey now aww sookie sookie that way i dont feel bad cause its not"physical" karen u can go ahead and pm me ur number im waiting







lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Ive met Toffee. In my dreams.


 hmmm love from the webmaster..... i feel sexy lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I just met thePACK today...awesome guy!


 yeahh now we can ask pack how hot karen is lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

14_blast said:


> CrazyKlown89, if I were to guess, I'd think you are a Sihk. Why? Correct me if I'm wrong, Sihks are warriors (you play football) and the tamils are not.


 what are you talking about?? And whats Sihk??

I'm Catholic, bro.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 You got a wife











thoroughbred said:


> yeahh now we can ask pack how hot karen is lol


You just dont let up do you?!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I dont thin anyones gonna just cause youre the only Active female member


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Crazyklown89, I thought you said you were Indian?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I met thePACK but he was way too focused on my ass....made me feel really uncomfortable.


 oh c'mon now jeffy..you didn't say that last night..


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 ITS ON THE PHONE ITS NOR "REAL CHEATING" LMAO


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

deca (a little strange) but... yeah! hmm... deca. ok bye


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

I met Dan Gable twice.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> QUOTE (thoroughbred)
> yeahh now we can ask pack how hot karen is lol
> 
> You just dont let up do you?!
> ...


yeh i just got off the phone with your wife














only messin


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> MikeH. Posted on Dec 1 2003, 08:31 AM I met Dan Gable twice. buttrock.gif


Mixed feelings about this, he didn't give my friend a scholarship...btw, my friend was a 3 time NCAA from OK St.

But Dan Gable is the man


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 Phn sex is NOT considered cheating!!! Its as cheating as master****** and thinking about someone else.


----------

